

Response to “Never Use Black” - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/design/never-user-black-bullshit/

======
davewicket
Why are you using a nearly unreadable letter 'k'?

~~~
oscar-the-horse
i've not written any posts on typography.

some may called the closed counter on the "k" charming, others unreadable.

me, i like to try out different typefaces. sorry if the free information
wasn't as readable as you'd like.

